# Lifting a table saw



## NickM (6 Nov 2019)

I've been welding up a height adjustable base for a table saw which I've recently bought. I need the base because the floor (in an old stable) has a slope and some unevenness to it.

The saw is the Axminster Harvey saw (smaller version) and weighs in at 175kg. I will need to lift it onto the base. I think I'll need to get it about 8" off the floor so I can slip the base underneath, level it up and lower the saw back on. I have a hydraulic engine crane which will be good for the weight of the saw, but I'm wondering where to lift the saw from.

The easiest option (and safest in terms of keep control of things) would be straps under the cast iron table as close as possible to the saw casing/stand. However, I'm a bit nervous about hanging the weight of the saw off the cast iron table - I don't want to flex it or, worse, crack it.

Another option would be straps going right under the saw case/stand but I'm a bit worried that would be a bit top heavy (I could though have some control lines attached to the table). I'm also a bit worried about putting pressure on the side of the casing - it's robust but I don't know how strong it is.

I'm loathed to take the saw apart too much because I have it set up pretty well I think (although it will be getting a thorough check again once I've moved it).

Have any of you done something similar before?

Thanks

Nick


----------



## Inspector (6 Nov 2019)

I have lifted both ways but prefer under the table as long as the straps won't press against anything breakable like switches or a week fence rail. When lifting from the base use spreader bars to keep the straps in the right locations. 2x lumber is more than enough. Just proceed slowly and if you aren't getting a good straight up lift lower it and adjust or re-rig your lift. 

Pete


----------



## mbartlett99 (6 Nov 2019)

If you've a crane its pretty easy. Do not lift from the table ever - no good can come of it. Sling it from underneath and if you're nervous wrap a line around it. If you're really nervous out a spreader bar underneath to take the crush out of it but I think you'll be fine.


----------



## NickM (6 Nov 2019)

Thanks. V helpful. Spreader bars are a good idea.


----------

